# Argh what have I done here?



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

So instead of removing swirls I seem to have put them in...

Car was never this bad before.
So washed the car, clayed the car and then polished using Megs G220 with the Microfibre system.
First used Megs 105 on the polishing microfibre (speed 3-4) and then 205 on the finishing microfibre (again speed 3-4).
This is what I'm left with:








Where am I likely to have gone wrong?
Dirt on the pad?
It's made the flake pop a lot more, but swirly everywhere


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

You havent worked the polish long enough at all and also did you make sure the pad was cleaned after each panel as the mf pads need this imo.


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

R0B said:


> You havent worked the polish long enough at all and also did you make sure the pad was cleaned after each panel as the mf pads need this imo.


Cleaned the pad with pad cleaning brush after every 2 panels. Fully washed after every 4.
Taking the door for example, I worked the upper section (above the rub strip) with 6 or so slow passes at speed 3 and then the same again at speed 4.


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Try cutting on speed 5-6 till the polish has broken down (pretty much disappeared) then drop the speed to 3-4 and do a few more passes with less pressure, i had the same problem then tried that and found good results  Use a few squirts of QD on the pad after you spread the polish/just before you start cutting  Maybe a few squirts on the paintwork mid way through if its really sunny.


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Josh.
Ah, photos were taken in the sun but had been polishing in the evening in the shade.

I found the polish seemed to dry up quite quickly and go very dusty. I had put QD on the pad but maybe I should try some more.


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

I always spray the body work and wipe down with QD to clean it, 2 sprays on the pad (flexipads MF cutting pad), 3-4 pea sized drops of 105, spread it around panel on speed 1, spritz the pad again, spritz the body work then cut on speed 6 (because i have silly hard paint). If it feels like its drying up too much i stop and spritz the pad again, if its drying a lot and getting a bit warm and do the paint as well  Im probably not 100% but it works for me after trying loads of polish/pad combo's without getting decent results, now im happy with how it works.


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

Worth adding, the car is fully washed, decontaminated and clayed before starting this, then i clean the area im working on at the time with QD just to make sure no dust is present.


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

JoshG1992 said:


> Worth adding, the car is fully washed, decontaminated and clayed before starting this, then i clean the area im working on at the time with QD just to make sure no dust is present.


Yeah likewise, have used the microfibre system before with the D300 polish and finishing wax it comes with and and never had a problem before now.

I guess perhaps the 105 and 205 need a bit longer work time, and perhaps a bit more speed.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

105 and 205 don't depend on work time, they are non diminishing polishes. They work more on pressure and speed..

The do look a little like microfibre marrs which could come off either you MF pad or cloth..
Try running over it with 205 and a finishing pad, see where that gets you.

Where in the Midlands are you. I am in Northampton, if close enough, pop it down and we can have a look..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I would also check your microfibre cloths just in case, make sure they have been cleaned thoroughly


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

As others have said looks more like marring from your microfibre cloth from wiping away the polish residue.


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

Rgk Detailing said:


> As others have said looks more like marring from your microfibre cloth from wiping away the polish residue.


Any tips on how to avoid this?
Wrong type of cloth used?
MF cloths used to wipe off the polish were brand new...


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

dooka said:


> The do look a little like microfibre marrs which could come off either you MF pad or cloth..
> Try running over it with 205 and a finishing pad, see where that gets you.


Would something like Britemax Black Max be a another / better option?
I have a Lake Country Finishing pad and a Finessing pad I could use.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

they look like they are regular holo swirls there from wrong product wrong pad and wrong speed coupled with to fast on the passes.
Check product (use least aggressive product)
Check equipment (used to get those a lot with an unprimed or new lambswool head on a rotary) use a sponge head again the least aggressive to do the job
Check your arm speed the most common fault. A lot of the time you dont even realise you have speeded up


----------



## Womble62 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have just managed to get the same result using the Meg Microfibre system on 
my metallic black Megane, looked great until the sun came out then ahhhhhhhhhh what have I done.

Just to some up I used the microfibre cutting system as per the videos, I then had a quick IPA rub down followed by Lime Prime on a red Dodo foam pad. I then IpA'd again Blackholed and Supernaturaled was all good till the sun came out. I have removed the marks the dealer had installed now I have a similar mess as the picture at the start of the post.

I have a the G220, what is my best plan of attack now?


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I thought 105 and 205 were for foam pads? Megs say to use correction compound and then finishing wax with microfibre pads.
http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forum...ng-Meguiar-s-D-A-Microfiber-Correction-System.
I know they sell more if you have to buy two lots of stuff but I find microfibre much less forgiving than foam. Foam is easier to work with but takes longer. So perhaps there is a reason behind it?


----------



## PeterK1 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you have checked your microfiber cloths and pads and it's not that, then the machine of choice could be the problem. I get this often after using a rotary polisher. This looks like a machine issue to me although some damage may still be left behind. Hard to tell from the photo. I can't see any real webbing damage left behind after the treatment. 

All webbing appears to be gone except for what appears to be buffing trail. I am more likely to believe a rotary polisher was used here and has left buffing trail behind from the compounds. 

If that is the case, run a DA with a polishing pad and a pure polish with no fillers. I have a feeling that will fix it.

Cheers
Pete
Dr Buff


----------

